# Alarme S7Projekt als Bitmeldung für Wincc Flex. Aufbereiten



## kompress (27 August 2005)

Hallo kann mir Jemand sagen wie ich die Alarme in meinem S7 Programm 
Step7 V5.3 (Merker und Eingänge) aufbereiten muss damit ich sie als Bitmeldung in Wicc Flexibel Standard Sp1 mit einem Alarm verknüpfen kann. Der im Meldungsfenster dargestellt wird.:?:


----------



## Lazarus™ (28 August 2005)

Ich hoffe ich habe deine Frage richtig verstanden, dann ist es so:

Du hast z.B. 32 Alarme/Fehlermeldungen und benutzt MD2 in der SPS
nach dem Schema:

u e 2.0   /Resettaste
spbn NRST
  L 0
  T MD 2
NRST: un e1.0   // Motorschutz Pumpe M1
          s m 2.0

dann Projektierst du deine 32 Texte im Flexible und nimmst
entsprechend Bit 0..31 als Fehlerbit.

Mehr musst du ja garnicht machen. Oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden ???   So mache ich das zumindest und setze meine Störmerker,welche mit einer Anwenderaktion quittiert werden müssen.


----------



## kompress (28 August 2005)

*nahe dran*

Hallo es ist nahe dran jetzt habe ich noch das Problem wenn ich in Wincc
bei der Trigger Variable zBsp MD290 eintrage gibt mir das Programm einen Fehler aus invalid value.
Wenn ich meine Alarme in M290.0 / 290.1 Setze sollte ich sie im Doppelwort 290 als Bit 0 und Bit 1 wiederfinden.

Mir ist einfach noch nicht klar was ich Trigger Variable eintragen Soll.

Gruss und Danke für die Hilfe, arbeite zum ersten mal mit Wincc.


----------



## Lazarus™ (28 August 2005)

Also angenommen du hast deine 32 Alarme (Ich setze die immer auf Warnung, damit das blöde Ausrufezeichenfenster nicht erscheint).
Der Bereich ist MD 290

Dann definierst du die Meldetexte
1 = M290.0
2 = M290.1    etc.

Als Meldeklasse nimmst du dann Warnungen, oder Meldung.
Trigger Variable ist erst mal MW290, Bitnummer 0..15 für die ersten 16 Meldungen und MW292 Bit 0..15 für die Meldungen 16..31 u.s.w.

Wenn du dir dann unter Meldungen - Einstellungen die Farben schön definierst sieht das auch gut aus...
Und denk dran,wen dich das kleine Ausrufezeichenfenster nervt, mach Warnungen aus deinen "Meldungen"    

Kurz gesagt, die Triggervariable ist 16 Bit, nicht 32 musst also dein MD teilen...

Und noch wichtig, bei MD 290 z.B. musst du deine Texte so legen:

```
SPS: M290.0 = Flex: MW290 Bit 8
        M290.1 = Flex: MW290 Bit 9
.
.
.   
        M290.7 = Flex: MW290 Bit 15

        M291.0 = Flex: MW290 Bit 0
        M291.1 = Flex: MW290 Bit 1
.
.
. 
        M291.7 = Flex: MW290 Bit 7
```
Das selbe für MW292 etc....   Du könntest das zwar auch in der SPS berücksichtigen. Ich finde diesen Weg aber logischer....   Musst du für dich dann entscheiden...


----------



## krawallo2907 (15 Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen
Hab die Störmeldeverarbeitung wie oben gennant realisiert.Habe einen Quittiertaster in der Anlage.Zusätzlich habe die Ack-Taste zum Quittieren der Meldung verwendet.D.h ich setze das Quittierbit was in der S7 den Störmeldemerker zurücksetzt.(Quittaster Anlage)
Trotzdem bleibt das Ausrufezeichen stehen.
Oder anders gefragt:
Wie benutze ich die interne Quittierung des OP 73 in der Meldeverarbeitung?
Die Triggervariable für SPS-Quittierung geht doch nicht für OP-Quittierung.?
Bitte kleines Beispiel!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ralle (15 Januar 2007)

Es gibt zwei Triggervariablen zur Quittierung von Störungen, einmal OP-Quitt, das ist die die das OP nutzt und dann SPS-Quitt, diese kann von der SPS aus genutzt werden um eine Meldung zuu quittieren. Die Quittierbitts (zumindestens das für die SPS-Quittierung) müssen in WinCCflex mit angelegt werden.


----------



## Grimsey (16 Januar 2007)

Also soweit ich weiß kann man im Flexible als Triggervariable nur Wörter definieren.
Habe einen Kollegen der auch darüber gestolpert ist. Meines Wissens nach ist es nicht möglich, eine Bitvariable als Triggervariable für eine Fehlermeldung zu definieren.
Bei den Wortvariablen ist dann noch zusätzlich noch das Low- und Highbyte vertauscht, genau wie in ProTool(???hat sich das eigentlich mal geändert, weiß da jemand was???).

MFG


----------



## GeroldT (16 Januar 2007)

*Quittieren*

Hallo,
ich habe beim OP77B ein Quittierproblem.
Ich habe in der Anlage einen Quittiertaster und will damit auch die Alarme auf dem OP77B quittieren. Sollte eigentlich über diese Quittiervariable Schreiben funktionieren. Egal was ich hier im WInCC Flex unter Bitmeldungen EIgenschaften eintrage (Word-Variable, Bit-Variable, Doppelwort,...), ich bekomme immer nur "Invalid Value".
Das Anzeigen der Alarme funktioniert schon sehr gut, nur das doppelte Quittieren (einmal über den Taster, einmal vom Panel) ist sehr unschön. Kann mir hier jemand helfen, wie die blöde Quittiervariable auszusehen hat.

LiGru
Gerold


----------



## Ralle (16 Januar 2007)

Ja, das sind zwar Wortvariablen, aber je ein Bit ist dann Störung, ein anderes die SPS-Quittierung. Hab das mal für ein MP hochgeladen, hoffe es ist bei deinem genauso (denke ich jedenfalls). Für die Störung legst du eine Variable Wort an. In einem Byte stehen die Störbits, in dem anderen die SPS-Quitt-Bits. Zusätzlich legst du noch eine Variable OP-Quitt an, Word,  Länge so, daß alle OP-Quitt-Bits dort hineinpassen, für 10 Störmeldeworte mit 80 Störungen, also Länge 10.

Ich hatte damals auch gehofft, daß es bei WinCCFlex etwas übersichtlicher wird, als bei Protool, aber da lag ich wohl voll daneben, genauso wie Siemens mit seinem WinCCFlex :twisted:. 

Hoffe, die Bilder helfen dir etwas bei der Übersicht.

PS: Wenn du die Bilder nicht erkennen kannst, mußt du das Explorerfenster größerziehen, mein Firefox skaliert sie jedenfalls und sie werden bei zu kleinem Fenster unleserlich.


----------



## Ralle (16 Januar 2007)

Hier noch ein Bild hinterher.


----------



## GeroldT (16 Januar 2007)

*Danke*

Haut jetzt hin, find das System reichlich kompliziert und typisch "Siemens"!

Das WinCC Flex find ich ist ein "F....", obwohl ich wirklich einen schnellen Rechner mit viel Speicher habe, ist es langsam wie in der Steinzeit der Computertechnik. Ich finde das .Net wirklich entbehrlich!

Dankeschön für die schnelle Hilfe!

Gerold


----------



## krawallo2907 (16 Januar 2007)

Hy
Habe immer noch ein Verständnisproblem.
Die Triggervariable für SPS Quitt hab ich angelegt und das Funktioniert auch.Bei Setzen des SPS Quitt wird die Störmeldung zurückgesetzt und in der SPS setze ich auch den Störmeldemerker zurück.
Muß Ich für den OP-Quitt nochmals alle Störungen neu diffinieren oder wie geht das?
Sorry aber ich bin leider kein guter Querdenker.Brauche manchmal etwas länger.


----------

